

The Man Behind Android's Rise - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904253204576512720214351098.html

======
Troll_Whisperer
Somebody with the power to do so, please flag this. It's only two and a half
sentences. The rest is behind a paywall.

